# Salt Water



## ncith

Alright I have this big urge to set up a salt water aquarium! But I want the fish to that house the tank to be great predators like piranhas. I know there are sharks, but I have no means of getting a tank anywhere big enough for that. So if anyone knows of any great aggresive saltwater fish let me know whats up







Thanks


----------



## Andrew

IMO, the closest you can get to a saltwater fish with Piranha like behavior would be a trigger fish. There are many species of triggerfish, and some are more aggressive than others.

Here is a very good article from an on-line magazine.
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-08/dc/index.htm

I have a 2-1/2" niger trigger and it will chase your finger across the glass, trying to bite it. Once I put my hand in the tank he runs and hides though. My friend has a 12" clown trigger, it is so aggressive, when you put your finger up to the glass it will bite at the glass while doing barrell rolls.

HTH


----------



## Makoa84

Well im not really into saltwater tanks but from what I have seen and heard is that Puffers are aggrssive! Also there are some other fish that I know are aggressive but im not to sure what the names are.


----------



## piranha45

triggerfish!!!!









the larger puffer species could also be badass


----------



## redbellypacu

i got Humu Picasso Triggerfish with a snowflake eel i used to have a clown triggerfish until they ate it.they are the most agrressive saltwater fish i have ever had they will eat anything you put in there i but a 5 inch feeder in there and in was gone in 2 mins


----------



## lament configuration

what kind of feeder fish does one put in a SW tank?


----------



## piranha45

BeansAranguren said:


> what kind of feeder fish does one put in a SW tank?


 goldfish.... its not like they drop dead instantaneously from it


----------



## lament configuration

how long could a feeder goldfish last in a SW tank before the osmosis killed it?


----------



## piranha45

BeansAranguren said:


> how long could a feeder goldfish last in a SW tank before the osmosis killed it?


 morays seem to be able to last a few months at least in freshwater tanks before they kick the bucket... I imagine a week or two at least, for any fish


----------



## acestro

Ummm, nope. A lot of those "morays" move in and out of fresh and salt water, they're a little tougher. Personally, I've never seen mosquitofish (that weren't slowly acclimated) last over a day. It really depends on the species (black mollies can be acclimated to thrive in full salt! ).


----------



## thePACK

piranha45 said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long could a feeder goldfish last in a SW tank before the osmosis killed it?
> 
> 
> 
> morays seem to be able to last a few months at least in freshwater tanks before they kick the bucket... I imagine a week or two at least, for any fish
Click to expand...

 morays your refering too are the brackish kind, cause they can live in freshwater for months..but a true saltwater eel will only last about 10-15 in freshwater.


----------



## piranha45

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long could a feeder goldfish last in a SW tank before the osmosis killed it?
> 
> 
> 
> morays seem to be able to last a few months at least in freshwater tanks before they kick the bucket... I imagine a week or two at least, for any fish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> morays your refering too are the brackish kind, cause they can live in freshwater for months..but a true saltwater eel will only last about 10-15 in freshwater.
Click to expand...

 10-15 what?


----------



## thePACK

my bad ...MINUTES..and thats stressing them out. freshwater dip/baths are used on saltwater fish once in awhile for certain diseases and are admistrated no longer then 3 minutes,any thing longer will shock them and eventually kill them


----------



## garybusey

piranha45 said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of feeder fish does one put in a SW tank?
> 
> 
> 
> goldfish.... its not like they drop dead instantaneously from it
Click to expand...

 Sketchy.... To many goldfish can Really hurt your trigger, they aren't meant to eat freshwater fishes. For Mine I have a 10G with Brackish wtaer and have mollies, much better chase too as the mollies can survive the shock.


----------



## thePACK

garybusey said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of feeder fish does one put in a SW tank?
> 
> 
> 
> goldfish.... its not like they drop dead instantaneously from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sketchy.... To many goldfish can Really hurt your trigger, they aren't meant to eat freshwater fishes. For Mine I have a 10G with Brackish wtaer and have mollies, much better chase too as the mollies can survive the shock.
Click to expand...

 hey g.b long time no post..good to see your still posting around...


----------



## piranha45

interesting


----------



## lament configuration

I love the info. Gary, its good to see you got a new pic for your avatar. Lookin hot.


----------



## lophius

I have a minatus grouper and a snowflake moray ... had a picasso trigger but it died .. hmmmm wonder who did that?

The grouper is like a pet dog, it plays hide and seek at feeding time, then comes out wagging its tail with a mouth full of whitebait !


----------



## garybusey

thePACK said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of feeder fish does one put in a SW tank?
> 
> 
> 
> goldfish.... its not like they drop dead instantaneously from it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sketchy.... To many goldfish can Really hurt your trigger, they aren't meant to eat freshwater fishes. For Mine I have a 10G with Brackish wtaer and have mollies, much better chase too as the mollies can survive the shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey g.b long time no post..good to see your still posting around...
Click to expand...

 Yeah women problems kept me away a bit. BUT NO MORE! Gonna post pics of my trigger and Salt water boys And girls in the next couple of days! And yeah gary does look good in that pic!


----------



## garybusey

lophius said:


> I have a minatus grouper and a snowflake moray ... had a picasso trigger but it died .. hmmmm wonder who did that?
> 
> The grouper is like a pet dog, it plays hide and seek at feeding time, then comes out wagging its tail with a mouth full of whitebait !


 It was the Eel most likely. My LFS had a 1' Picasso with a 3' Snowflake moray, same result. The key is getting a Picasso that is 3-4', then the Eel can't do sh*t to him. I USED to have a 5' Picasso, He was awesome. Get another one you won't be diaspointed. AND..... FYI, Picasso's don't needa big tank for life like other triggers, A 55g for life will do!


----------



## vanz

I heard groupers have intelligence...

I remember seeing salt/brackish water tilapias...feed like piranhas. Get a school of them...drop some bread in and whoa...gone in seconds. They don't look good though...but they sure are aggressive.


----------



## 14_blast

Here's a suggestion, a Red Emperor Snapper, the downside is that they can get big....around 3'


----------



## thePACK

theres alot of predators you can go with triggerfish,lionfish,puffers,eels,groupers..just varies on how big your tank going to be and what you like.


----------



## thoroughbred

14_blast said:


> Here's a suggestion, a Red Emperor Snapper, the downside is that they can get big....around 3'


 YEAH THOSE ARE SICK I SEEN ONE IN THE LFS and its a mean bitch


----------



## redbellypacu

just bought a dwarf lionfish and that sh*t is cool as hell and i also got a hermit crab to clean the gravel


----------



## Forked_Tongue

if i can ever get a big enough salt water tank going it shall be stocked with

Stone fish
Lion fish
Cow fish
Cone snail
lantern fish
angler fish

all are supper sweet and predators except the cow


----------



## redbellypacu

this is my new dwarf lionfish i know it is not the best my bats were low


----------



## thePACK

can you get more pictures of you saltwater tank...thanks


----------



## redbellypacu

yes i can i will do it tomorrow


----------



## thePACK

redbellypacu said:


> yes i can i will do it tomorrow


----------



## redbellypacu

you want pics of all my fish in there if so i will do it when i feed them


----------



## redbellypacu

here is a pic of my dwarf lionfish


----------

